# Great site and food if you have the money



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

Disaster Emergency kit | Compact lightweight food | Water filtration | 2 year shelf life


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Intersting site. I had to look over it a couple of times to see if I was understanding it correctly. From what I see there, they state that food / drink for one person to live for one year is $300. If that is the case, then I must be doing something very wrong!!! My grocery-bill for one person for one month is about that much!

One thing I noticed was that they are pushing Berkey filters. There are a couple of Canadian companies that I have contacted about putting together a water-filtration system to work with my camping trailer..

energyalternatives.ca

watertiger.net

... you might want to look into them as well.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

Yah, those water machines take water from the air its awesome!
Thanks for replying and I will look at your sites too


----------

